# Keith's conversion , or bodgers bodge as its more commonly known



## keith-17 (Sep 28, 2009)

a 3.5 V8 on LPG 

a bit rough outside :







not too bad inside :


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 28, 2009)

sound r kidget out and enjoy it


----------



## Randonneur (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't matter what you've got, its' what you do with it that counts!


----------



## mark7 (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks great you have done a great job there....


----------



## frostybow (Sep 28, 2009)

i think you done a great job time to enjoy all the hard work


----------



## ajs (Sep 28, 2009)

.

 needs shiftin from there before you get yer wheels nicked 

 regards 
aj

_have fun _


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 28, 2009)

looks good enough to me, get o coat of paint outside and it will be brill .luuurv the v8 bit get a good twin system exhaust on it and listen to the beat


----------



## bigtrev8xl (Sep 28, 2009)

Good to see another self build on hear, did you do it your self?

Cheers Big Trev.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 28, 2009)

It looks superb inside. Very cosy, great lighting and matching decor. Shame camera was bit fuzzy, but that would beat many so-called pro vans on the pages of MMM. I can just imagine  settling back with a drink and watching telly on the sofa


----------



## maingate (Sep 28, 2009)

Firefox said:


> It looks superb inside. Very cosy, great lighting and matching decor. Shame camera was bit fuzzy, but that would beat many so-called pro vans on the pages of MMM. I can just imagine  settling back with a drink and watching telly on the sofa


And he`s only 17. What will he be capable of when he grows up?


----------



## ajs (Sep 28, 2009)

bigtrev8xl said:


> Good to see another *self build* on hear, *did you do it your self*?
> 
> Cheers Big Trev.


 

......fink i need te lie down 

regards 
aj


----------

